
Pink Noise - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_noise
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Pink noise or 1/f noise is a signal or process with a frequency spectrum such
that the power spectral density (energy or power per frequency interval) is
_inversely proportional_ to the frequency of the signal. Pink noise is one of
the most common signals in biological systems.[1]"

Additional Excerpts From:

[https://www.dsprelated.com/showarticle/40.php](https://www.dsprelated.com/showarticle/40.php)
An Interesting Fourier Transform - 1/f Noise

"Power law functions are common in science and engineering. A surprising
property is that

 _the Fourier transform of a power law is also a power law_."

[...]

"Now we come to a feature that I find absolutely fascinating. In general, we
have seen that a power law in one domain corresponds to a power law in the
other domain. Further, there is an inverse relationship; if the time domain
decays faster, then the frequency domain decays slower, and vice-versa."

[...]

"1/f noise has been observed in the strangest places- electronics, traffic
density on freeways, the loudness of classical music, DNA coding, and many
others."

[...]

"At least in a limited sense, 1/f noise is its own Fourier transform."

[...]

"However, no one knows what the phase of 1/f noise is, or even if it has a
defined phase."

[...]

"Nevertheless, the idea that 1/f noise is its own Fourier transform is very
compelling. Consider the Gaussian curve, the most important waveform
associated with random events. The Central Limit Theorem tells us why the
Gaussian is so commonly observed. However, it is also true that the Fourier
transform of a Gaussian is a Gaussian. This seems more than coincidence– I
think it is a critical clue in solving the mystery of 1/f noise."

===END EXCERPTS===

My Comment:

Some interesting ideas and relationships, are they not?

------
ineedasername
I wanted to hear the difference between white noise, but while I can easily
find an example of pink noise, searching for white noise just brings up a
bunch of varieties of what's really "background noise". And good sources for
comparison?

~~~
valiant-comma
This sounds like a fairly good representation of true white noise:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KaOrSuWZeM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KaOrSuWZeM)

